# Laufschrift?



## mark-labs (19. März 2008)

Wie kann man mit Image Ready nen text laufschrift machen finde kein tutorial hier 
lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2008)

Hallo.

Gucke dir folgendes Tutorial von Markus an: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/304724-text-einblenden-suche-tutorial.html

Hier ordnet Markus dem ersten Frame und zweiten Frame eine Deckkraft zu und lässt automatisch die fehlenden Frames dazwischen einfügen. Du machst nun prinzipiell das gleiche. Im ersten Frame verschiebst du die Textebene so weit nach *links*, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Im nächsten Frame verschiebst du die Textebene so weit nach *rechts*, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Nun lässt du, wie Markus es im Video vorbildlich aufzeigt , die restlichen Frames automatisch erstellen. Die Anzahl bestimmt hierbei die Geschwindigkeit.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (40 Frames, bitte drauf klicken, um das Original zu sehen)

Grüße

Philip


----------



## mark-labs (19. März 2008)

sorry versteh ich leider noch immer nicht kannst du mir ein tutorial schreiben wie das geht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2008)

Zunächst möchte ich dich bitten konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung).

Erläutere bitte, wo du hängen bleibst. In deinem anderen Thread hast du prinzipiell das Gleiche gemacht. Der Unterschied ist einfach: Anstatt in den beiden Frames die Deckkraft zu verändern, verschiebst du eben diese Textebene mit dem Verschiebenwerkzeug im ersten Frame nach links und im zweiten Frame nach rechts.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## mark-labs (19. März 2008)

Also ich aheb das gleiche gemacht wie beim anderen tutorial ? was muss ich jetzt genau machen da bleib ich hängen


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2008)

Okay, ich denke, ich habe mich ein wenig verwirrend ausgedrückt. Du musst nicht genau das gleiche machen - es gibt die von mir genannten Unterschiede.


Erstelle ein neues Dokument mit Image Ready (z.B. 200x20 Pixel)
Erstelle deinen Text (also eine Textebene)
Mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug ziehst du deinen Text so weit in die linke Bildhälfte, bis er nicht mehr zu sehen ist
In der Animationspalette (die auch in Markus' Tutorial zu sehen ist) erstellst du einen neuen Frame (wie im Video). Dieser ist automatisch aktiv (zu sehen am blauen Rand).
Jetzt ziehst du deine Textebene mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug in die rechte Bildhälfte, bis sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Dies ist prinzipiell der spätere Verlauf der Laufschrift - von Links nach Rechts.
Wie im Video kannst du jetzt auf den Button "Fügt Animationsframs dazwischen ein" klicken und die gewünschte Anzahl an Frames einstellen. Mit der Option "Voriger Frame" werden nun automatisch, zwischen deinen beiden selber erstellten Frames, neue erzeugt.
Das ganze musst du jetzt nur noch, wie in deinem anderen Thread beschrieben, abspeichern.

Tut mir Leid, aber genauer könnte man es wirklich nur durch ein weiteres Video erklären.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2008)

Ergänzend dazu noch der Hinweis, dass anstelle vom Parameter "Deckkraft" das Häkchen bei "Stelle" zu aktivieren ist.


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. März 2008)

Argh, der Fehlerteufel ... ich habe bei mir standardmäßig alle Parameter aktiviert. :suspekt:

Danke für den Hinweis Markus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2008)

Nur gut, dass ich grad Zeit habe. Bitteschön, sorry für die schlechte Qualität. 

[FLV=photoshop/photoshoplauftext/lauftext]width=659 height=452[/FLV]


----------

